# Most posts in which forum.



## DarkAura (May 9, 2008)

I think it would be cool if people who visited other guys' profiles see in which topic that member has posted the most in, like 50% of all posts and whatever.  Like right before we changed servers.  I liked that, and I thjink it would be a cool thing to have back.  Unless the new server can't do that.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 9, 2008)

I would like this as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW: congratz on the 2k posts.


----------



## Mewgia (May 9, 2008)

I think it has more to do with the new version of PBboards or whatever forum architecture GBAtemp uses (I forget what it is) than a server move.

but yeah I would like it back as well, I can't track my testing area post numbers anymore...


----------



## DarkAura (May 9, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> I think it has more to do with the new version of PBboards or whatever forum architecture GBAtemp uses (I forget what it is) than a server move.
> 
> but yeah I would like it back as well, I can't track my testing area post numbers anymore...


Lol I remember that Linki had like 50% or something in Testing.  

Speaking of which, is it possible to add like how many posts you have in each forum?  That'd be cool too.


----------

